# Mb state park pier.



## ROWDY ROD

I have fished it a few times in the last few weeks with no luck at all. Anyone know if the water is still dirty there? I stayed about 5 hours each time I went. Bait I used was mud minnows, finger mullet, and live shrimp. I was watching and on one was doing much of anything .


----------



## AndyK

My least favorite Grand Strand pier. I've been there 3 times this year and have had no luck.

They also seem pretty uptight. There's an old lady in the shop who can be a pain in the ass. I went with the GF one time and accidentally brought 5 rods. She examined everything we brought and made me put one back in the car. Also, hide your beer or you're toast.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

I see people on the pier with three poles all the time, and not "King fishing" must be luck of the draw on who's working in the store. Went to the pier today just to check thing out and the water is still dirty. No one was having any luck.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Go to Apache or 2nd Ave...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Thanks Metalhead, I'll give them a try. May try the jetties at Murrells Inlet this weekend if weather allows. I just hate that walk. May be time to buy a small skiff.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Fished the state park today, thing are very slow. Water is still dirty, lots of bait fish, finger mullet and menhaden so bring your nets.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

View attachment 40145

Apache yesterday...
I fished state park last year some but won't go back there.
Every park ranger has their own rules


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Never had an issue with the ranges. I pay my 5 bucks and go fishing. That's not to say I won't have an issue. Hope I don't! I do know some people that have had issues, as far as the fishermen go, they are a great group of folks. Always willing to help each other and people that have never pier fished before.

I'am ready for some good old spot fishing...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did the MBSP today, very slow. Water is dirty, beach was dirty and the pier was dirty. Not what I would expect from a state park. I know they can't do anything about the water but, the pier and the beach. Somebody is not earning their pay check.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

MBSP, no change, maybe the tropical storm will bring in some clear water. Wishful thinking.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Whiting everywhere, even the kids on the pier had a good day fishing. Had a few blue fish and sharks bite on small finger mullet. Sharks were about 22"- 25" long. I hate sharks. Can't wait for September / October.


----------



## ChefRobb

ROWDY ROD said:


> Whiting everywhere, even the kids on the pier had a good day fishing. Had a few blue fish and sharks bite on small finger mullet. Sharks were about 22"- 25" long. I hate sharks. Can't wait for September / October.


Is this YOU????


----------



## ROWDY ROD

OMG, That's hilarious! LOL...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Fished from 8 am to 1 pm today, before the rain. I used shrimp, live finger mullet, fishbites, and hooked into a 2 foot shark, cut the line and let him go. I hate sharks! The MBSP has let me down this year. For that fact, most of the Grand Stand has let me down. I have read some of the reports on the SCDNR page and think the reports are BS. Most of the reports come from folks that sale bait and charters. I would be happy to give SCDNR a true Pier and Surf report. I think I'll contact then. I could get some input from all the other natives and give a report that is not so bias.


----------



## ChefRobb

ROWDY ROD said:


> Fished from 8 am to 1 pm today, before the rain. I used shrimp, live finger mullet, fishbites, and hooked into a 2 foot shark, cut the line and let him go. I hate sharks! The MBSP has let me down this year. For that fact, most of the Grand Stand has let me down. I have read some of the reports on the SCDNR page and think the reports are BS. Most of the reports come from folks that sale bait and charters. I would be happy to give SCDNR a true Pier and Surf report. I think I'll contact then. I could get some input from all the other natives and give a report that is not so bias.


Congrats on developing a healthy sense of skepticism, Shark Fighter. I've long been of the opinion that pier and bait shop reports are suspect at best, and that developing a strong community of sportsmen who are willing to contribute reports is the best way to find out what's happening. That's why I report on virtually every trip I make when I'm home at the beach. Unfortunately, when I talk to fishermen I meet about coming to this board and getting active, a lot of them admit that they aren't interested in helping other fishermen find the good spots that they know about. I'll admit that I don't reveal absolutely everything about my trips, but I definitely share a LOT of info in order to encourage other guys and help them have success too.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Yes, ChefRobb your reports are great keep them coming. I have some hot spots I won't give up. I have some great numbers but, even those areas are not doing that well this year. Oh well, good luck to all that fish this week.

ChefRobb, hope you hook a big fat shark...LOL... good luck to you too!


----------



## ROWDY ROD

May head to the Murrells Inlet this week, if I do I'll give a full report....


----------



## SloppyTilapia

'Murica!


----------



## ROWDY ROD

MURICA ! You damn right...


----------



## ChefRobb

ROWDY ROD said:


> MURICA ! You damn right...


You got that right.... (My son is active duty, stationed at MCB Quantico.)


----------



## ROWDY ROD

ChefRobb, 

May your son have " FAIR WINDS AND FOLLOWING SEAS".


----------



## SloppyTilapia

Thanks for your service!


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did the Myrtle Beach State Park ( MBSP ) today. Lots of small whiting on fishbites, two poor man's tarpon ( LadyFish) about 20 in long on finger mullet. Only took one pic of the ladyfish. I don't eat ladyfish so, back they went. They make great cut bait for redfish. Lots of Ribbon fish off the end of the pier.


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the report. Hopefully things will only get better in the days and weeks to come.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did the MBSP this Wednesday, used live finger mullet and fishbites. Got one Ladyfish 20 in" long, one small Bluefish 10 in" long, and a few small Whiting 7 - 10 in" long. One fisherman got a very large Ray. Bring your net the finger mullet run is in full swing. Watch out for the rookies throwing nets, had one boy throw right on top of my lines two times. The first time I said nothing, the 2nd time I put him in his place, but good. He stayed away from me after that. Don't know why people have to be like that, even if they are rookies.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Spent the day on the MBSP pier, just a few very small Whiting and Pompano on fishbites and a fireball rig. Lots of Sharks in the area. Other fisherman said they have fished most of the piers in the area and have not done much better. Water looks a lot better than it has in the last few months. Lots of people on the pier, things should get better after Sept 4th. Might try Murrells Inlet in my small skiff Monday, report will follow if I do.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Hurricane comin !!!!!!


----------



## ROWDY ROD

I feel sorry for all in the path, may they all have God's speed...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Fishing the MBSP pier thursday, report will follow. Have not seen many reports in the area lately, anyone fishing the surf?


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Great day at the MBSP. Spots everywhere, I used fishbites bag o worms maybe 25 fish in about 3 hours. One 12.5" flounder he went back, got him on a fishfinder rig and a live finger mullet. Lots of Pompano in the surf on fishbites landed 8 just over hand size. Fished the outgoing tide. Pier had a lot of folks fishing for spots most seem to do well on frozen shrimp some used bloodworms. Water was still very murky, 2.5 foot seas, winds were 15 to 20 mph out of the ne and east in the afternoon.

Anyone fishing the surf? Give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime.... Good luck to all you fishing folks....


----------



## ROWDY ROD

May not see the fall run til december like last year.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Three, 2 ft sharks on finger mullets, 10 to 15 blues lost count 12 to 15 inches long ,on finger mullet, one small black drum on fishbites. Fishing the suds. Some folks on the pier had a few smaller spots and very small whiting. All in all not a bad day. Will the water ever get clear? Some mullet still running the surf in small groups. May put the micro skiff in murrells inlet tomorrow, if I do report will follow. Good luck to all you folks....


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the report. Let us know how you do.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Fished murrells inlet in the back waters, ( creeks ) from sun up to about 1230, no joy. Mostly pinfish, on fishbites. One good hit on a flounder rig with live finger mullet, missed it. Made my way back to the MBSP pier fished for 4 hours, 6 blues 9 to 14 inches on live finger mullet, no spots, very small whiting on fishbites, shrimp. Some folks had a few good black drums 16 to 17 inches, on shrimp. No sharks today ( I don't care for sharks), Some folks like the pull but I can live without it. I would love to see a good cold NE wind for about a week.

Good luck to all you folks...


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the reports. I hope to make it down next week. Hopefully we can get that cold front and NE wind.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Lots of menhaden headed south. Thats a good sign.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Winds from the east fish bite the least, winds from the west fish bite the best, I said NE winds / we need a NW winds. It's hell to get old....

Good luck to all you surf/pier pounding fishing folks...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Late report, fished the MBSP pier monday, one flounder 13" on live finger mullet. One redfish on live mullet 17.75". One small black drum on fishbites (shrimp), Four bluefish 10-14"on live mullet. Six small spots on fishbites ( bag o worms). Some folks had some good whitings, One man had two nice size flounders 17 -18" on live mullet. For folks that are still looking for finger mullet I saw a lot in the surf in smaller groups.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did the MBSP pier today, lots of bluefish on finger mullet in the surf. I lost count. I love this weather, some folks had a few spots, small black drums and small whiting.

Good luck to all.....


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Fished the state park pier on tuesday. 0ne weakfisk at 17" 4 bluefish 10 to 14" and one small trout all on live mullet . Saw a man pull in a 33" red fish on fresh shrimp. Also, saw a good cooler full of large spots. The mullet are still in the surf for those of you that need some.

Good luck to all..... and keep those hooks wet......


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Happy Thanksgiving to all you good folks..... We are blessed to live in the USA.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Wife had a very bad case of Pneumonia for the last 3 weeks (bad stuff). So, I made it out to the MBSP pier thursday and had a great day, no joy with the fish but a great day all the same. I got 5 small black drum maybe 7-10" very small whiting and that was it. I did see a woman with a 19" black drum, two 20-22" redfish a man used a johnson silver spoon for them slow rolling on the bottom. I hope to put the micro skiff in Murrells Inlet back creeks this week.

Good luck to all...


----------



## ChefRobb

ROWDY ROD said:


> Wife had a very bad case of Pneumonia for the last 3 weeks (bad stuff). So, I made it out to the MBSP pier thursday and had a great day, no joy with the fish but a great day all the same. I got 5 small black drum maybe 7-10" very small whiting and that was it. I did see a woman with a 19" black drum, two 20-22" redfish a man used a johnson silver spoon for them slow rolling on the bottom. I hope to put the micro skiff in Murrells Inlet back creeks this week.
> 
> Good luck to all...


Good luck to you too, Shark Fighter. I've been killing trout around the jetty now that the weather took a chill pill.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Five people on the pier, 40 - 50ft apart and all the room you could ever ask for......


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Global warming my a$$ !!!!!!!


----------



## ChefRobb

ROWDY ROD said:


> Five people on the pier, 40 - 50ft apart and all the room you could ever ask for......


Hahahahaha! Yup.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Two whales spotted off the MB state park pier today moving north..... 80 degrees for the weekend...no rain... water temp still cold low 50's...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Walked the MB state park pier on saturday am most folks said things are very slow. I saw one shark 23 -25 long, very small whiting, one very small spanish. I put the boat in the ditch at Socastee swing bridge and headed south to were the waccamaw river meet the ditch for bull bream and bass the bite was on. Caught a lot and keep a few, crickets and an old cane pole. I love to fish that way...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Dinner is served...


----------



## hangout

Yum!


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Slow at the pier, moved to the ditch for bass and bull bluegill. Just a few for dinner, let the rest go......


----------



## ChefRobb

Nice. I saw a couple of smallish spanish and blues come over the rail this afternoon at GCP while most of the crowd watched a kid fight a "fish" for over two hours until we could see that it was actually a large leatherback he'd hooked. He put up a good battle, and for a while we thought he'd snagged a bay dolphin, since a few hung around the turtle out of curiosity. Eventually they went their way and the massive turtle broke off.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Bon Appe'tit...YALL


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did the state park today one 40" spinner shark on finger mullet and five 10" blue fish on shrimp. Not much happen otherwise... But what a great day...
Good luck to y'all and keep those hooks wet.


----------



## piscesman

Good to hear something is biting. Will be down Memorial Day Weekend for the week. Weather looks promising and water will be warmer. Staying at the park there too which is a bonus. How is the surf in that area? Heard they did more beach reclamation. We also go south of The Pier to surf fish sometimes. Less people and more fish. May end up at the south jetty also. Wife doesn't like to walk it anymore.........Tight Lines.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## ROWDY ROD

The park is a great place to stay, the park did not do any beach replenishment. There was replenishment done south of the pier in Surfside beach. Memorial day weekend you need to fish south of the pier off the beach, you can't surf fish were there are lifeguards and for the most part that is the south end of the park. The surf fishing can be ok at times and not so good other times. Bring your cast net for bait fish ( finger mullet)... That time of year the walk to the south jetty would be a good thing. Look up Chefrobb on the post here, he has some good info on that area and great fishing reports. I may even make that walk...HAHA.

Good luck to Y'all and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Been sick, it's hell to get old! Any reports out there for the south end of Garden City? 

Good luck to y'all and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## Rolly

I haven't been fishing in Garden City for a couple weeks, by 10 a.m. all the tourists are out and kids in the water.

Fist Huntington Beach State Park last weekend and did good on Whiting and sharks.

Planning on heading there early tomorrow morning


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Thanks for the heads up on the tourists and kids Rolly, that is a norm for that area this time of year. May try the pier monday. Wanted to go today, the weather is so nice but, had a pool party/ cookout to make with family...go times... however, I would like a few large whiting for the pan. Did you fish the surf or the rocks at HBSP... I don't think I can make that walk to the jetties.. right now.

Good luck to all keep those hooks wet...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Have not fished for almost a year, been to sick. Feel better now, I saw a report that the o2 level was low this week . Anyone one have luck with the flounder in the surf? 

Good luck to all... Keep those hooks wet...


----------



## SmoothLures

ROWDY ROD said:


> Have not fished for almost a year, been to sick. Feel better now, I saw a report that the o2 level was low this week . Anyone one have luck with the flounder in the surf?
> 
> Good luck to all... Keep those hooks wet...


Haven’t heard of a hypoxia bite this year. July, August and September have passed so I wouldn’t expect one. Still flounder in the surf if you have the patience to walk around and target them. 
Plenty of drum and bluefish everywhere though.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Did the pier thing Thursday, Pompano everywhere almost a nuisance, one short flounder on finger mullet, one short black drum on shrimp. Saw a few nice flounders and trout come over the rail on out going tide in the morning . So nice to see the old gang out there having a good time. Most of the folks said they have been having better luck off the beach in the surf than off the pier. 

Good luck to all...keep those hooks wet..


----------



## ROWDY ROD

CHEFROBB, hows the fishing at the south jetty?


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Out of the surf 15".....


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Lots of room on the beach today, sand fleas everywhere. Poms, Whiting, Pin Fish, and Lady fish in the suds right at your feet. Light wind that made things bearable as far as temp, still hot. But, the fishing was good.


----------



## Trhenley

looks like about PirateLand ill be there in a couple weeks cant wait im ready for some fishing


----------



## PYeomans

The wife and I will be in the area during the 1st part of October, what can we reasonably expect to find biting at the piers and jetties? Most of my previous salt experience has been inshore with a local guide.


----------



## SmoothLures

PYeomans said:


> The wife and I will be in the area during the 1st part of October, what can we reasonably expect to find biting at the piers and jetties? Most of my previous salt experience has been inshore with a local guide.


Almost everything. Best time of year IMO.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

What SmoothLures said... Did the surf on Monday, used sand fleas and fishbites lots of small whiting and four redfish about 10 to 13 in long, let them go.. Man to my right got two small reds he let them go. Monday was first day of school, we had the beach for most of the morn..


----------



## baitman

we are heading down the last part of september,,, hoping to pier fish a little ,,, got a brand new penn spinner i need to break in .
hope weather is good




terry


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Can't beat a Penn IMO. A lot of the piers are closed due to damage. MB state park pier is having work done now, might be open by OCT or first part of SEPT, SURFSIDE pier won't be open for the next two years at this point, Spring Maid pier is having work done now, no telling when it will open. There are other piers in the area that are open. You got the right time of year and fishing off the beach in the surf is great that time of year...

Good luck to y'all, and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## baitman

ROWDY ROD said:


> Can't beat a Penn IMO. A lot of the piers are closed due to damage. MB state park pier is having work done now, might be open by OCT or first part of SEPT, SURFSIDE pier won't be open for the next two years at this point, Spring Maid pier is having work done now, no telling when it will open. There are other piers in the area that are open. You got the right time of year and fishing off the beach in the surf is great that time of year...
> 
> Good luck to y'all, and keep those hooks wet...



well i may just do some surf fishing then,,,,, see how far i can fling that penn,, in fact 2 of them,,(his and hers)... 
just relax and and see what bites.


just wondering where to get a temp license for us to surf fish


----------



## Trhenley

Walmart has license also that time of year don't always throw as far as you can a lot of fish in the suds just a flip away


----------



## SmoothLures

baitman said:


> well i may just do some surf fishing then,,,,, see how far i can fling that penn,, in fact 2 of them,,(his and hers)...
> just relax and and see what bites.
> 
> 
> just wondering where to get a temp license for us to surf fish


Bait shops, sporting goods stores, Walmart if you can find someone to sell it to you without waiting half an hour (unlikely). You can also buy it online for a few bucks more and print it out.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

More homemade red fish and whiting jigs and yes they work..


----------



## PYeomans

How are you fishing those jigs? What do they weigh?


----------



## ROWDY ROD

I put them on a bottom rig with a tiny bit of fishbites and a 1oz sinker if the surf is light and more weight if the surf is rougher. I never weighed them, maybe 1/32 oz. What ever a 1.5" piece of 550 cord, 2-0 circle hook, some small plastic beads and a very small zip tie weigh. I just don't like just putting any bait on a bare hook. I do seem to hook more fish this way, and it adds a bit of color.

GOOD LUCK TO Y'ALL AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET....


----------



## abass105

Neat looking rig. Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Lady fish, Blue fish, and red fish incoming tide. Cut finger mullet, lots of them in the surf, just bring a throw net. Lost count on the number of blue fish I hooked. Most of the red fish are about 13", but still a great sign of things to come.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET......


----------



## abass105

Cool. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## flathead

Is that Daiwa J braid on your reels ? If so, how are you liking it ? Abrasion resistance ? Wind knots,etc. ?


----------



## ROWDY ROD

No, I'am old school, have never met anyone that could explain why braid is any better than mono. I'am sure there are some reasons. I change out the mono once a year . I get it from Wally world it is cheap and has never failed me even on large bull reds. I use circle hooks so, I don't worry about stretch on hook sets. I use 20 lb as main line and a 30 lb as my leader more lbs if I feel the need.

Just a heads up to everyone Wally world is selling Penn fierce II reels for 30 bucks about half off, I think they are the 3000 or 3500. Good for salt and freshwater fisin...

Good luck to Y'all and keep those hooks wet...Take a kid!!!!


----------



## CoolDude

Braid/mono...both have their good and bad points. For me, the diameter difference is worth it (braid) on my smaller reels I use for casting distance. It (braid) also cast lighter weights further, while still allowing to use a heavier test line. Mono works better over reefs/sharp rocks. It's normally cheaper. Knots are easier to take apart....

....but that's just my humble opinion. BTW, nice fish and rigs :fishing:


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Red fish in the surf, lost count at around 15, all about 13 to 14". To small to keep but, still a lot of fun. Today fishbites was the key. Most folks were fishing with finger mullets and where hooking Lady fish. Surf was very rough and wind in the 15 mph range out of the south. Fished two hours before high tide and two hours after high tide...

Good luck folks and ....... Keep those hooks wet...


----------



## abass105

Nice report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flathead

Reason I asked, turns out, is that Diawa J braid is the same smoke blue color as your Stren High Impact.....which I believe is StrenBerkley's XT........


----------



## abass105

Rod, any word if the State Park pier will be opening this fall? Thanks.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

abass105, Yes, the pier should be open the last week of September or second week of October, if we don't get anymore storms. All they have left to do is replace all the chairs. The chairs are already made just have to mount them. 

flathead, sometimes I use the Berkley Trilene Big Game good stuff... I looked up the J braid, see what you mean about the color. Have you used it in the past?

Good luck folks and take a kid fishing......


----------



## abass105

Thanks Rod. Maybe I will run into on pier or surf. Thanks for your reports.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Cut mullet was the way to go today, after hooking up with about 13 juveniles under 15" a keeper. Finally, 22" long first keeper for me all year. Still fun to hook up with all the juveniles but, almost a nuisance. Park rangers pulled dead shark off the beach this morn.

Good luck folks...Keep those hooks wet..


----------



## abass105

Nice Red. Thanks for the report.


----------



## flathead

ROWDY ROD. nope have not used it but it is selling well here in a local shop.........understand it has excellent abrasion resistance....I used Berkley Fireline for several years before switching to Power Pro............use the 8# dia/ 30# test on my BG15s, about 40 yards of BBG 15# backing with 150 yards of PP top, moss green..........where I fish the water is usually slightly dingy so I don't have to use a fluoro leader,just my fluoro rigs.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Reds and Blues , Blues and Reds, all juveniles. Cut finger mullet. Hard to keep 4 oz lead on the bottom today. Surf is very rough, has been for the last few days. Water is a bit cloudy, some spots had three sets of breakers, ocean was hard to read, for me anyways.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Great days at the beach, Monday and Tuesday. Incoming tide, cut mullet. About 12 small reds less than 15" and one 26"er. No keepers! Surf was smooth and a light wind. Left my flounder pole at the house, by mistake...

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET......


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the report. Great pictures.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Whiting on sand fleas, lost count after 10 or so, Two Black Drum on fishbites less than 14 in. One very small spot. 18.5 in Trout on live finger mullet, let it go. Wind was light ocean was smooth. No one around me, just the way I like it!!!

GOOD LUCK FOLKS AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## Trhenley

Looks good Coming down next week Cant wait Hope the bite is on


----------



## abass105

Nice report. Glad you are on the fish.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Tried to target some Spot fish in the surf, not a one. To many whiting to count and some small Pompanos on Fishbites bag O' worms. One 19 in Weakfish on live finger mullet. Had a shrimp boat run off the end on the pier all day long, must have been a good spot.

Good luck to all you folks, and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

20 Mph winds today maybe more, very heavy surf. Had a hard time keeping 6 oz on the bottom, found some mullet up the creek no sand fleas. Got broke off twice by Sharks. Other than that a few small Whiting. Spoke with the foremen in charge of the pier repair he said "it may be done by mid November" his words not mine...

Good luck to all, keep those hooks wet...


----------



## toyotaman29

Thanks for the report, I'll be down in a few weeks...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Shrimp boat running today. Ocean was a little rough, Black Drum and Pompano in the suds, Fishbites was the go to bait.

Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet....


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Late Report Nov 19, Black Drum bite is still on just pass the suds... Shrimp fishbites was my go to bait. Tried fresh shrimp no luck.

Horses on the beach all day long, and had a fishing partner today..

KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET FOLKS, AND GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the report. Any word when the pier will reopen?


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Pier will open sometime next year, per their words. No time given??? Still need to replace two pillars at the end of the pier and the crew working on the pier right now don't know how to do it. So, a new contract will be made for some other crew to work on that. That's the South Caroline state goverment for y'all. But, it's the same with all goverments. The old hurry up and wait deal.

However, the surf has been pretty good this year. The word on the Spring Maid pier is that it may be open sometime this year...???

Good luck to all...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Finally working on the pillars. No word when it will be completed.


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trhenley

Did you catch anything in the surf Iv seen a lot of birds still around Looked like


----------



## ROWDY ROD

No, not a thing. The weather here have been 68 to 70 degrees this last week and I just had to get out of the house. The weather is fixin to get very cold here so, it was squirrel hunting or hit the beach. What a nice day. Even some horses on the beach.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Comon March, ready for some Whiting. It would be nice if we could get water temps around 55 plus about the 2nd week of March. Been working on all my gear for the last week , new line (ect), all done with that and now I'm going crazy.


----------



## Trhenley

seen where water temp is 52 now maybe will warm up soon ill be down Easter week should be good by then


----------



## ROWDY ROD

As of today , still no confirmed date as to when the pier will be opened. That is what the sign said on the door of the pier store. I also spoke with some of the crew that are working on the pillars and they didn't know oneway or another. I did see 4 pillars still on the beach. I guess they will be installed. The benches and fish cleaning stations are still not installed. They started last June it may take till June of this year to complete it...No one seems to know anything..


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the update. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the update. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Bored to death, DYI dehooker. Went to a yard sale and found the bottom half of a fishing pole, the lady gave it to me for free. Used an old stake from a blow up xmas decoration, a broken carbon hunting arrow and some epoxy. I know folks, I have to much time on my hands and somewhat frugal.


----------



## sharkdrake

A fishing buddy and I will be down September 18-25 at HBSP. Plan on fishing Pawleys and the Jetty during the week. Fish Delaware and Md every year and have been fishing Sc for the past 15 years. Like to fish Flounder, Trout and striped Bass during the day and Shark at night or early morning. If your interested in joining us for a day of fishing when we are down that would be great. Always learn something new when fishing and it seems like you know a lot. Just don’t like pier fishing. To crowded


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Sharkdrake, thanks for the invite. I don't pass up to many invites to go fishing but, I may be in the keys fishing during that time. If you have been fishing S.C. for the last 15 years you got it going on. If you do need some pointers there are alot of folks in that area your fishing and most will be happy to show you a few tricks. I have fished the jetties for many years and I dont think I could make that Trip to many more times.

Went to the MB State Park Pier yesterday all of the pillars have been installed. All of the bench seats and fish cleaning station have been installed. The crew were still working on random boards on the rail. They said after all work was completed it had to be inspected. No opening date given.


----------



## abass105

Rod, thanks for all of the MB Supdates you have supplied during the renovation. They are totally appreciated. I am looking forward to seeing some of my old friends that I have fished with for years. I heard from a former employee of Springmaid that they plan to open for Memorial Day weekend. I hope it's true. Thanks again. Hopefully I can run into you either on the pier or the sand.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Abass105, no problem man, I get alot of info from this forum and just try to reciprocate. would be nice if Springmaid did open by Memorial day; the crane on that pier is just about out to the end as of to day. They seem to be making progress. The state park pier looks done. All of the heavy equipment is gone and so are the ISO container they use to store tools. However, not one person can seem to tell me when it would be open. The inspection team comes out of Columbia, their words not mine. 

Today was around the 70's so I put out a couple lines just to get out the house. Didn't even bring a cooler. No fish.. Well alot of Spring Breakers are showing up maybe I can hook one of them.

Take care Y'ALL .


----------



## ROWDY ROD

PIER IS OPEN... I hope the park does'nt close due to the virus.


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the update. Hopefully if will stay that way for a while. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

My perspective of Social Distancing.. That Springmaid pier off in the distance..

We all are living on a sick planet, help a neighbor if you can...


----------



## Trhenley

Pier Looks Good Any Bites


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Trhenley, not much, a few small Whiting. Not large enough to keep or make a fish Taco. Later on in the day I did see a few that came over the rail that were just at keep size. Most being hooked on freshly salted shrimp.


----------



## tiretread

I have not fished from a pier but I think I may give it a go.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

All S.C. state parks will be closed on March 25 and 26 and will reopen on March 27. For more info pull up South Carolina department of Parks, Recreation & Tourism on line

Mother nature will always have the upper hand and last say so over the human race. Be safe...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

South Carolina announced that all state parks will be closed from March 28 through April 30. See S.C. department of parks, rec, and tourism for more info on campsites and cabins.

STAY SAFE.....


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the update. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

SCDNR said " The beach is not closed in S.C.". If you know A person or business that have private property and gave you access you could fish off the beach. BUt you can't use public access, boat ramps , ect... The Myrtle Beach pd said home owners could not give access, and only the ower could access the beach. The MBPD are wrong. I called WPDE news station and ask them to investigate the issue. 

Either way stay safe.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

ROWDY ROD said:


> SCDNR said " The beach is not closed in S.C.". If you know A person or business that have private property and gave you access you could fish off the beach. BUt you can't use public access, boat ramps , ect... The Myrtle Beach pd said home owners could not give access, and only the ower could access the beach. The MBPD are wrong. I called WPDE news station and ask them to investigate the issue.
> 
> Either way stay safe.


HAPPY EASTER Y'ALL....


----------



## ROWDY ROD

S.C. govenor reopen the public boat ramps but, not the public beach acess.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Black drum and alot of small whiting in the surf. Salted squid was the ticket...


----------



## abass105

Congrats on getting out and wetting a hook. Even better that you caught a few. Thanks for the report. Stay safe.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Went out yesterday , water was a dark green almost like river water color. Not much happening on the pier. Action was very slow. had a hard time getting a pin fish for king bait. One boy pulled in a 3lb 17" black drun and got his name on the board. didn't even catch it with a pole. Used a bottom rig on some thin nylon cord and two sand fleas and tired the cord to the pier. Lots of small whiting , sand sharks and rays. Might go out this weekend.

Good luck to all and keep those hooks wet.


----------



## Trhenley

Hey still a day of fishing better than work. When we were down at Memorial day the day before the tropical storm came through the water was so clear you could see bottom it looked like the gulf water or something never seen it look like that


----------



## ROWDY ROD

DAMN IT'S HOT OUT HERE......


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Love fishin after a good storm, cools the water a bit and makes the surf easy to read. Find the holes find the fish.


----------



## steelerfan

I was there last week, fished the first couple days. Nothing but whiting, even at night. Little sting rays in the early morning surf, glad I saw them and watched my feet. Beautiful sunrises, not crowded, and no traffic. It was really nice. Had there been people trying to swim beside me, I’m sure everything would have been biting like crazy. That’s how it works. Lol. Beat working, for sure.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Took grandkid to the beach for a walk about 5:30 to 7:30 this evening.. Incoming tide. Took a pole and castking rig. 12 to 13 bluefish most around 15"and smaller. I did miss a few.

Keep those hooks wet...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

20 to 30 Whiting off the pier today all hand size. They jumped on the bait as soon as it hit the bottom. Would have been a good day to take a small child fishing lots of action. Lots of finger mullet and manhaden . I used cut finger mullet worked great. The weights on my net is not lead so had a hard time netting the manhaden they were very close to the bottom. If you have a net with lead it will get down faster But I got a few for some friends that kingfish and gave them to those good old boys.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## 40inchreds

Have they been catching any Kings up there


----------



## ROWDY ROD

40inchreds, They were two weeks ago, this week mostly Spanish Mackerel, and two large Carvalle Jacks but it is only Tuesday. Word is last week someone hooked up with a Tarpon but couldn't land it I can't confirm... 

Take care, and good luck...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Water was dirty today, very green and cloudy. Looked like the Waccamaw river water color. Finger mullet in the morning but none in the afternoon. In spite of all that, still alot of small Whiting and Toadfish to the point they were a nuisance. If you have a young child they won't be bored. Not much else happening.

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Lots of small Ladyfish on incoming tide, still alot of Toadfish and very small Whiting. Would have been a great day for children. Water was still dirty. The spanish macks were heavy last Wednesday the water was very clean / clear and you could use Jigs, Straw rigs, and spoons they would hit just about anything you could throw at them. Lots of finger Mullet in the surf, very very shallow right were the waves meet the beach. 

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Damn cataract surgery, messing up my October hunting and fishing ... Good luck to all who can make it out.. KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET.


----------



## joek

ROWDY ROD said:


> Damn cataract surgery, messing up my October hunting and fishing ... Good luck to all who can make it out.. KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET.


Cataract surgery shouldn't mess you up much. I have had it and was good to go next day. Amazing how clear things get.
The sun light got to me for a long time so be sure to have a good pair of sun glasses on hand.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Hit the pier this am lots of small Whiting in the surf at high tide. Used Fishbites shrimp pink picked up about 20 in two hours no good keepers. Would had been a great day for small kids.

Good luck to all and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## piscesman

Good to see something is biting. 8 more weeks and down there. Pier or Surf will do us fine. When there in 2019 1/2 the pier was closed due to repairs. We stayed away and did fine. Last year with covid not a place to be. This year up in the air where to fish but always liked State Pier...............
Kim


----------



## piscesman

I have caught whiting from 4" to 14" down there. What's the normal size do you start keeping them to eat?? Thanks
Kim


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Kim, I see people on the beach filling buckets and coolers with any size they might catch. I don't keep anything less than 12". Less than 12 makes for a small fillet. Also, the Whiting population would improve if folks throw the dinks back like most of us do, giving them time to grow. However, there is not a size limit on whiting in South Caroline. Just my 2 cent worth....

Keep those hooks wet....


----------



## piscesman

Thanks RR. I try to keep over 10" if possible. Sometimes the whiting inhale the hooks and it proves deadly. Cut them up for fresh cut bait and cast back out. I myself have only caught 12"+ a handful of times. Getting better with practice, patience and luck. With a 1 week window per year I have to fish smarter with the time on the water. Usually mornings and after 5 when the beach starts to empty. Tides play an important part there also. 6 more weeks.........
Kim


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Water was beautiful today. Lots of bull whiting off the end of the pier dinks in the surf. Lots of keeper size Spanish mackerel 12 and up .If you couldn't catch a Spanish mackerel today then you just don't know how to fish for them they were everywhere. Lots of small blue fish also being caught probably around the 10 inch range. However, no one caught any flounder. Yep, things are starting to look up. Keep those hooks wet....


----------



## SmoothLures

ROWDY ROD said:


> Water was beautiful today. Lots of bull whiting off the end of the pier dinks in the surf. Lots of keeper size Spanish mackerel 12 and up .If you couldn't catch a Spanish mackerel today then you just don't know how to fish for them they were everywhere. Lots of small blue fish also being caught probably around the 10 inch range. However, no one caught any flounder. Yep, things are starting to look up. Keep those hooks wet....


What were they catching the whiting on? I got one on shrimp at Springmaid and couldn't keep the croaker off long enough to get more. The rest of the keepers I saw were on mullet or salted blues from last year.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

SmoothLures, I was using fresh shrimp with a very small piece of pink shrimp Fishbites, half the size of your little fingernail just to help keep the shrimp on the hook . I did see alot of folks with crockers but , I caught alot of Pufferfish both in the surf and towards the end of the pier. Maybe I should have left the fishbites off. I did see a crew on the pier with mud minnows for Flounder they had no luck.








I haven't tried Springmaid yet but, about ready to give it a try.

Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet....


----------



## SmoothLures

ROWDY ROD said:


> SmoothLures, I was using fresh shrimp with a very small piece of pink shrimp Fishbites, half the size of your little fingernail just to help keep the shrimp on the hook . I did see alot of folks with crockers but , I caught alot of Pufferfish both in the surf and towards the end of the pier. Maybe I should have left the fishbites off. I did see a crew on the pier with mud minnows for Flounder they had no luck.
> View attachment 67931
> 
> I haven't tried Springmaid yet but, about ready to give it a try.
> 
> Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet....


I tried some pink Fishbites shrimp I had from last year and caught a single croaker on it. I kept it in the freezer to keep the color from fading but they wouldn't touch it. It was the longer lasting for that they recommend for using in 65+ degree water temps so maybe that has something to do with it. It was still in the low 60s.

I'm probably gonna go to Springmaid on Saturday AM. 

Random question but do you ever see anyone catching sheepshead in April or May on the MB piers? I wouldn't be surprised if there were some down there now since they don't mind the cold but I hate to waste my time. I'm itching to catch a few.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

SmoothLures, when it comes to Sheephead I gave up on them off the MBSP Pier. Even when I would target them with Fiddler crab, crab, sandfleas etc... I just could not make the connection. The ones I do see most of the time are less the 14". Occasionally I see some over 16 " caught by folks that are not even fishing for them seem to get hooked up in June and July . Go figure, it could be the location they don"t like or it's probably just me. I know some folks that target them in the winter, April or May sounds feasible to me. I know you have a great knowledge of fishing the coast, give it a try, maybe you can teach us all something.

Todays report, everyone were catching small Whiting 8 to 9" on Shimp. Saw a very nice Weakfish come over the rail about 18" on Shrimp. As for me, Jigged for Spanish Macks hooked 5 .. 3 under 12" ...1 at 12.5" and 1 at 14". I don't care for straw rigs I use Crappie Magnet on my Mack tree rig.
Good luck to all and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## SmoothLures

They are tricky to catch but it keeps me coming back for more. They definitely get in your blood. I'll give it a shot this year. I keep hearing June and July so if I find a day in the low 80s I'll have to try it. No shade on Springmaid is ridiculous and I don't do the heat. 

No one has fiddlers yet anyway. If there are a bunch of small sheeps down there that's probably where your baits are going. They can be even harder to get a hook in. One thing I've done recently is quit using Carolina rigs. Now it's a jig or a dropshot rig. You feel so much more. 

I fished beside someone off Springmaid years ago that jigged with crappie skirts, maybe we've already met. I have a jig rod and a Gotcha rigged up and I'm heading towards Springmaid at 5 AM. Hopefully I can find a few keepers.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

I lubed and relined all my reel in February, well, today the squeaky wheels got the grease... I should had been out fishing. Man I hate maintenance.

KEEP THOSE HOOKS WET...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Hooked up with 8, 3 were short kept the other 5...


----------



## abass105

Nice catch. Seen any pompano?


----------



## ROWDY ROD

abass105 said:


> Nice catch. Seen any pompano?


One 14"on shrimp. Not me someone else...


----------



## ROWDY ROD

ROWDY ROD said:


> Hooked up with 8, 3 were short kept the other 5...
> View attachment 67937


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Anyone out there know how to remove a post duplicate?


----------



## piscesman

Was the pompano caught on the pier?? Almost 4 weeks and very anxious...........
Kim


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Kim, yes in the surf.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Lots of small pods of sand fleas definitely enough to fish with. Water this morn looked great, wind was a little heavy and lots of small Whiting on the fleas. 
Good luck to y'all and keep those hooks wet.


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the report.


----------



## piscesman

Thanks for the report and update. I have been checking the water temp down there and it seems colder than average. Is that good or bad for fishing?? It seems when we have come down there these last 4 years water temp was warmer but fishing was worst. The small bait steelers as you call them.
Kim


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Based on the Long Bay observation system at the second avenue Pier the water temp today was 69. That was from 1 to 6 ft deep. On average throughout the years spring water temperatures are around 66°. I'm not exactly sure when you came down the last 4 years but the average water temperature in the summer is around 80°. As you know water temperature impacts everything along with turbidity. During the summer months I typically fish early morning and late evening. Not only to beat the heat but to beat the tourist... 

Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet..


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Water today was just the way I like it, easy to read the waves. Lots of small Whiting right at my feet. Lost count after 20 or so fish on fishbites pink shrimp. Better part wanted to go to the beach so I grabbed one pole a spike and a bag of bites. Had a 12 year boy asked me if he could fish.... He had a great day and wanted to keep everything he caught but mom said " no..." most were to small anyways...funny...I mostly sat and watched. Great kid...
Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet .


----------



## steelerfan

ROWDY ROD said:


> Water today was just the way I like it, easy to read the waves. Lots of small Whiting right at my feet. Lost count after 20 or so fish on fishbites pink shrimp. Better part wanted to go to the beach so I grabbed one pole a spike and a bag of bites. Had a 12 year boy asked me if he could fish.... He had a great day and wanted to keep everything he caught but mom said " no..." most were to small anyways...funny...I mostly sat and watched. Great kid...
> Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet .


Can’t wait to come down in a few weeks. Dink whiting are okay and an 16-18 inches mixed in a welcome surprise. See so many people cast way over the fish. Get kids hooked on fishing. Lol.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Hit the pier today, wind was high, surf was rough. Lots of small Whiting and Croakers 10 to 12 apiece on Fishbites Bag O Worms . Used a croaker for cut bait and got into the Bluefish 6 of those. Went to a white and chartreuse jig with a Gulp 2" Swimming Mullet for a trailer. Long cast and worked it very slow picked up one 13.5" flounder. Then the Bluefish started finding the jig. Three more blues... Wind got so bad I couldn't deal with it anymore. All on incoming tide winds from the North. I did see alot of Spadefish and some Spanish mackerel come over the rail at the end of the pier.

Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## abass105

Nice going. Looks like a fun day.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Neighbor woman wanted some fish and told me to bring her everything I caugh. So, incoming tide, cut Mullet, high winds, dirty water. Fished from the pier just behind the breakers. Picked my way through lots of small sandsharks... Picked up Croakers, Whiting, one 13" trout, one 14" flounder. Then it started to rain... She had plenty for dinner...

Good luck folks and keep those hooks wet.


----------



## abass105

Nice catch and thanks for the report.


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Water looked great today. Saw small groups of large Mullet on the end of the pier. Mediocre day for Spanish Macks. A few fellows on the shallow end picked up some nice flounders on mud minnows several 17-18" and 3 or 4 smaller ones in knee deep water.









Good luck to all you folks and keep those hooks wet......


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Spoke with a man and his wife today they were fishing flounders from the beach with mud minnows. They had five of the nicest flounders I have seen in a long time. He said they had invested about 2.5 hours at that point. Out going tide and light wind , he fish 15 mins if no bite moves to next spot, like most of us do.

I did not have my camera wish I would had, but his wife is a local professional photographer. If you are headed in this direction she provides family photo sessions on the beach and family fishing photo sessions.

Just thought I would thow that out there, thats kinda neat... link below..

Coastal Style Photography


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Haven't been around for a while " health". Anyone seen finger mullet off the piers lately? This is an old thread I hope i can get a response. May have to create a new thread...


----------



## Trhenley

Haven't been down since spring but late August should be Mullet in the surf for sure


----------



## ROWDY ROD

Thanks for the response,"Trhenley" at least I know the thread still works..


----------

